# plant advise



## skysblue (May 26, 2013)

I am trying to redecorate fishstick's tank with some new nice plants.
But I am worry about the lighting because my room most of the time is really dark and i dont have any lighting. The only plants that survived are the anubis and java fern. 

I wonder if these will be okay:

Vallisneria Spiralis, Italian Vals, 
Brazilian Pennywort, Hydrocotyle leucocephala,
Bacopa Carolina, caroliniana, 
ANCHARIS, Egeria densa, 

I researched them but there are bunch of mix results, some say they are okay low light(but really there isn't much light in my room) or say they need good light. So i am not sure. I don't use any fert or CO2. I just dont want to buy the plants and they die on me.:shock:


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I think you could add some ancharis, it's worked well for me and I'm in the same position; no lighting. You could also try the Valisneria, I have it and it works well


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

skysblue said:


> I am trying to redecorate fishstick's tank with some new nice plants.
> But I am worry about the lighting because my room most of the time is really dark and i dont have any lighting. The only plants that survived are the anubis and java fern.
> 
> I wonder if these will be okay:
> ...


Your first plant listed is also called crockscrew val, it's in the same family as Italian val. How tall is that tank? Italian Val can get 2-3' long, corkscrew says a bit shorter. They are root feeders so a aqyarium safe root tab stuffed deep in the substrate they them (one will be enough).
Penny sort and bacopa need medium light, anacharis is also good in low light


----------



## skysblue (May 26, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Your first plant listed is also called crockscrew val, it's in the same family as Italian val. How tall is that tank? Italian Val can get 2-3' long, corkscrew says a bit shorter. They are root feeders so a aqyarium safe root tab stuffed deep in the substrate they them (one will be enough).
> Penny sort and bacopa need medium light, anacharis is also good in low light


The tank is not very tall, its a 2.5g tank.
I use sand, so it doesnt have any root system:roll:


----------



## skysblue (May 26, 2013)

MiriamandMoonlight said:


> I think you could add some ancharis, it's worked well for me and I'm in the same position; no lighting. You could also try the Valisneria, I have it and it works well


Your Valisneria works fine without any lighting?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Why not use a clip on lamp with a CFL bulb? Here is a picture of my 2.5g tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have one of these on my 2.5 Mini Bow that is now used to hold excess plant clippings until I give them away with my Cholla.

48 LED Aquarium Fish Plant 3 Mode Clip Light Bulb Lamp Adjustable Garden Home | eBay


----------



## skysblue (May 26, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have one of these on my 2.5 Mini Bow that is now used to hold excess plant clippings until I give them away with my Cholla.
> 
> 48 LED Aquarium Fish Plant 3 Mode Clip Light Bulb Lamp Adjustable Garden Home | eBay


Would this be considered "low light" and will work on these plants?


----------



## skysblue (May 26, 2013)

Tony2632 said:


> Why not use a clip on lamp with a CFL bulb? Here is a picture of my 2.5g tank.


any CFL would work?
My regular desk lamp that's right in front of the tank is a CFL

i think i have this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-GVS194-Great-Value-19W-Soft-White-CFL-4pk/21778157


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

You can replace your "soft white" CFL with a "Daylight" CFL, that will work.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

skysblue said:


> Would this be considered "low light" and will work on these plants?


It worked with my plants when the 2.5 was Betta home. At different points grew Java Fern, Anubias, Java Moss, Cabomba, Dwarf Sag and Narrow Leaf Anacharis.


----------



## skysblue (May 26, 2013)

BettaBeau said:


> You can replace your "soft white" CFL with a "Daylight" CFL, that will work.


Is there a certain watts and K it should have?


----------



## skysblue (May 26, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It worked with my plants when the 2.5 was Betta home. At different points grew Java Fern, Anubias, Java Moss, Cabomba, Dwarf Sag and Narrow Leaf Anacharis.


I am thinking to replace my regular desk lamp (that is right infront of the fish tank) with http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-...9/203248911?N=5yc1vZbmatZ12kxZ1z0u18wZ1z11ery

What do you think? Instead of a clip on top.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How wide is your tank? If at least 12" and the price isn't too much, this would work. You can put it under the canopy or over. I've decided to get one for my 10 gallon.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=467305


----------



## skysblue (May 26, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> How wide is your tank? If at least 12" and the price isn't too much, this would work. You can put it under the canopy or over. I've decided to get one for my 10 gallon.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=467305


After researching more, I came to an understanding that watts does not really matter? The ebay LED you showed me has a 7000k which is better than the 13 watts 6500k light bulb I found from homedepot
Should I be just getting the clip on instead of replacing my lamp?:roll::roll:

Or is the 7000k only happens when the blue LEDs are on. And it won't reach 7000k when it is only the white light?


----------

